
New 31-km-long International Linear Collider ready for construction - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2013-06-international-linear-collider-ready.html
======
cnvogel
Especially “note the soccer pitch for scale”, which has not been drawn to
scale, it's blown up by a considerable margin! That machine is HUGE!

UPDATE/EDIT: The "socker pitch for scale" might be the 2 pixel wide small dot,
almost indistinguishable from the beginning of the curved arrow pointing
towards the blown-up version of the soccker pitch. One can hardly see it in
the zoomed version of the image, with a little bit of imagination.

(ILC overall length: 31km, 724 pixel. Socker pitch: 80 pixel, 31km / 724px *
80px = 3.42 km; a vector drawing corresponding to the screenshot can be found
in the technical design report, Volume 1, §3.1.1, fig. 3.1)

~~~
csense
You can tell the graphic's written by someone not from the US, since their
layman's measurement is a soccer field, not a football field.

There'll probably soon be confused replies to this comment from Europeans:
"But that _is_ a football field!"

As to why we have two games,

(a) A game where you occasionally kick the ball, but mostly you toss the ball
and carry it around,

(b) A game where you occasionally hit the ball with your head, knee or chest,
but mostly kick the ball around, and touching the ball with your hands is not
allowed,

Why (a) is called "football," and (b) is not, I don't know. Historical
accident, maybe?

Sports is definitely not my strong point. I would probably have been better at
gym class if it'd been about things like the etymology of the word "football"
and the history of the sport, but alas, these facts were lacking from my
formal education and aren't important enough for me to Google.

~~~
JonnieCache
Historically, football was closer to (a)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mob_football](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mob_football)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_football](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medieval_football)

"By some accounts, any means could be used to move the ball to a goal, as long
as it did not lead to manslaughter or murder."

------
Fuxy
Lol an island per-disposed to earth quacks to host the most advanced particle
collider built yet. There batter be are very good reason for this. That is
worth the risk. Otherwise try Romania it's practically abandoned these days
with all the citizens leaving to work in west europe.

~~~
HelpfulBot
The currently-largest linear accelerator (SLAC) is located right next to the
San Andreas fault in earthquake-prone California.

~~~
Fuxy
So because it worked before and we didn't have any problems we should do it
again without considering the risks?

